

Ask HN: Is there an API for gathering tech startups valuations? - gearoidoc


======
murtza
Here is a possible workaround:

1\. Generate a list of company names from AngelList and Crunchbase.

2A. Automate Google searches for "[company name] + [valuation]." Scrape search
results.

2B. Alternatively, use Google Custom Websearch API and search for "[company
name] + [valuation]."

[https://developers.google.com/custom-search/json-
api/v1/over...](https://developers.google.com/custom-search/json-
api/v1/overview)

3\. Parse search results by writing a regular expression that matches common
patterns of how a company valuation might be phrased.

Examples: "at $10B valuation," "valued at $10B", "valuing the company at 10
billion"

4\. Sanitize data manually, or outsource to Mturk to get people to validate
results.

~~~
gearoidoc
Interesting approach. I don't think I'll go down this route but thanks for the
effort anyhow :)

------
retroafroman
Crunchbase api has investment totals, but not valuations, as far as I know.

[https://developer.crunchbase.com/](https://developer.crunchbase.com/)

~~~
gearoidoc
Yeah, I checked that out previously but you're right - no valuations.

Thanks anyhow.

------
jesusmichael
Why?

~~~
gearoidoc
Trying to build an interesting segment to the new tech startup sim game I'm
building: www.hipsterceo.com

